# serious bee stinging



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

http://www.ars.usda.gov/main/site_main.htm?modecode=12-75-05-00


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Hope he makes it. You should requeen as soon as you can.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Hot EHB will sting in large numbers just like AHB. They just do it less often. I've had whole colonies of EHB trying to kill me many times over the last three decades.

But by all means send them in and find out.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Keep us posted on your friend. 
Was he wearing any protection
at all???

Once EHB's start in on you
they can be very nasty. I
learned this a few days ago
while wearing knit black 
gloves. One or two lay down
a sting and the back of my
hand was covered in seconds.

A full blast of hot smoke and
me crushing the little [girls][edit by mod]
calmed them down. I can't imagine
what it would be like to have
thousands behave that way.

[ July 01, 2006, 09:45 AM: Message edited by: Barry ]


----------



## Ray Michaud (Dec 7, 2005)

(Iddee) thanks for the web site I called and they they sent me to the Carl Hayden Bee Lab in Arizona,they do the testing for AHB.

Michael B (But by all means send them in and find out.)
The reason I sent the sampel out is we are in the middle of cranberry polination and we have thousands of hives in the state for cranberrys.

(Sundance} Keep us posted on your friend. 
Was he wearing any protection
at all???

Yes he had some protection on (Head - shirt-pants and gloves.
He is commig along he is awake and alert, they took out the breathing tube Sat. but he is still in the ICU unit in the hospital. 

(Peggam)Hope he makes it. 
I would like to thank all you people for the help and concern, this is what makes (Beesourse)a great site.
Thanks All Ray
PS. Peggam still looking for a Black and Tan female pup.


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Ray, there´s little account on your first post as to the swarm´s condition. I bet the swarm was actually a fully established colony, but if your friend behaved as if it were a swarm, sure enough he was in for trouble. 
Have you ever tried removing a "swarm" from a hive box?
Good to hear he is doing better.


----------



## DennisT (Jun 12, 2005)

Dangerous pastime for someone deathly allergic to bees.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

There is not a soul on the planet that would not be "deathly allergic" to bees if they are stung by enough of them at once.

[ July 05, 2006, 01:57 PM: Message edited by: Gene Weitzel ]


----------

